# Predator 3500 inverter generator pull start repair/replacement



## preduser (Aug 30, 2021)

Hello all, just joined up and looking forward to learning a few things about my HF Predator 3500. Presently, it runs and has been for a long while. But, the issue is the pull cord starter snapped right at the handle. I have been using the push button to start it but I don't want to wait til that goes out too leaving me with a brick.

So, for the last week or so I've been looking on YouTube for a tutorial as to how to fix the cord but there isn't one video available. So, I joined up here to see if anyone has a service manual or can recommend a good step by step video as to a fixing it myself. Can someone please help me out?


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

I'd recommend just replace the recoil starter. Attached link to one at Amazon, probably be cheaper at Ebay but no one beats Amazon's return policy JIC. Alternately, just remove the starter and take to a small engine shop and have them do it. The problem with that is the gears, bushings, etc. are worn and their minimum would probably be more than the new starter. Yes, replacing a cord isn't hard, but there are some subtleties and if the spring get's loose it's not good. If you're determined, youtube has vid's on replacing recoil starter rope, they're essentially all the same with subtleties which you can figure out.









Amazon.com: RUTU Pull Recoil Starter for Mini Dirt Bike & Go Kart - Replacement Pull Cord Rope Starter for Water Pump, Generator, Air Compressor - Reinforced Nylon & Fiberglass Core, Upgraded Handle, 1.4m Rope : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Buy RUTU Pull Recoil Starter for Mini Dirt Bike & Go Kart - Replacement Pull Cord Rope Starter for Water Pump, Generator, Air Compressor - Reinforced Nylon & Fiberglass Core, Upgraded Handle, 1.4m Rope: Lawn Mower Replacement Parts - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

There are quite a few predator 212cc recoil repair videos. This is the engine in your generator, but buried behind a couple plastic covers.

The basic idea is to access the recoil assembly, remove it. Cut out the remaining rope from the spool. Rewind the rope spool so that the spring is tensioned. Back the spool off 1 turn and temporarily lock in place. String the new rope into its proper hole in the spool, knot the end and leave a short tail. The spool when released should pull the rope back into place. Feed through the handle and knot the rope at a length that will keep the handle snug against the recoil housing.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

if the gen has more than 1000 hours just replace the recoil assy is the best advice.
they are easy to rewind and setup if the tabs are not broken...
not an first time repair for a novice repair guy...
but if you have basic small engine repair skills it is a 3 out of 5 difficult to rewind a pull start..
and if you are a pro is is a 1 out of 5 repair.... or small engine / gen repair 101 skill.

head over to you tube and watch a few!
and the stens rope is pretty good high quality rope!
or the stihl rope...
they tend to take more abuse and last longer.
check the recoil eyelets for burrs.


----------

